# Hawaiian botanical garden photoes



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I went to a really pretty garden while I was in Maui and I wanted to share some of my pictures that I liked. I don't know why but I enjoy taking close ups. The rest are on the next page


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here are the rest.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so pretty...lots of cool things you can only see there! Glad you enjoyed yourself!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice pics. Love them!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, Suzi. I especially like the painted eucalyptus. Awesome plant. Who is that little green character in the last photo? Looks like a little dinosaur. Thanks for sharing your trip with us. Beautiful place!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Might as well show some of the gardenhoto:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

hoto::ban:I promise this is it.:amen: I had to throw in a few that are taken at the most beautiful beach I have ever had the privilege of putting my toes in the water!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Suzi. I love the koi and chameleon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hope you are bringing the sisters a Hawaiian lei home.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous scenery!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Beautiful pictures, Suzi. I especially like the painted eucalyptus. Awesome plant. Who is that little green character in the last photo? Looks like a little dinosaur. Thanks for sharing your trip with us. Beautiful place!


 That tree was so cool i've never seen anything like it. The dinosaur was a male chameleon he gets to run free at the garden.He likes to hang out on the cage were a female chameleon lives. I had been to the same garden about 5 years ago and their were some African birds That I really enjoyed. I was sorry to hear they didn't make it threw a flash flood that came threw a few years ago. I painted a painting of one of them. This is the photo I used for the painting.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> I hope you are bringing the sisters a Hawaiian lei home.


Unfortunately I'm home but the sisters are laying right next to me . They were well taken care of except for the bath they had to have the day I got home.They were itching and my friend put Diatomaceous Earth on them and it really felt yucky i'm sure the stuff would have caused major matting.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Suzi they are so pretty the colors are amazing! Who gets to eat that yummy orange? Is that even an orange? It sounds like you had a great trip except for missing the sisters. I always laugh when you refer to Maddie and Zoe as "the sisters" that's what I refer to my cats as. They are litter mates though and as different as can be.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

welcome home!!
and OMG, I have been to ALL of the places in your pictures!!!
That garden was 1/2 up to Mt. Haleakala, right!?? LOVED it!
Did you see the Macadamia tree towards the end of the garden path!?
My kids LOVED that tree... we'd never known where macadamia nuts came from before!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

cool pictures and the place is beautiful! I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great photos, Suzi. I LOVE the Painted Eucalyptus!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gorgeous, thank you for sharing!


----------

